

Huge chimpanzee population thriving in remote Congo forest - nsns
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/feb/07/chimpanzees-congo-forest

======
wavefunction
The comment about the prevalence of ground nesting is interesting. That was
one of the first steps that led our ancestors out into the Savannah as far as
I know. The trees no longer provide as much protection if you're not up in
them.

And eating leopard! Are we sure we want to mess with them? We're going to find
some poacher sometime soon stumbling out of the Bili forest, mumbling
psychotically and covered in his friends' blood.

------
friedliver
Hopefully the Democratic Republic Congoese poachers don't check hacker news.

~~~
Zancarius
Judging by the article, the poachers are already there. It's just a matter of
time. Heck, they even burned the researchers' camp to the ground.

------
mlvljr
relevant or not, but:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaQIKguggP0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaQIKguggP0)
(sadly, they did not escape, I think)

~~~
RamiK
At least they had the ride of their life.

Sorry, couldn't help it.

------
jostmey
Check out this BBC documentary on Chimpanzees:
"[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTeLsEGPjdU"](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTeLsEGPjdU").
Watching it was an experience that forcibly reshaped my world-view about our
place in the World.

------
blisterpeanuts
Humans can be ugly.

~~~
seunosewa
Chimpanzees too. They love to hunt monkeys and eat them alive. They often gang
up to attack individuals of their own species, eating their genitals and faces
after beating them to a pulp. Knowing this, I don't feel sorry for endangered
chimps in the same way that I'd feel sorry for Gorillas or Elephants for
example, or even predators like lions.

~~~
tsotha
Yeah, I watched an Attenborough piece that put them in sort of a bad light.
I'm glad I don't have to worry about my neighbor stealing and eating my kid.

